# Verlust Marktanteil Siemens



## ducati (19 Februar 2016)

Wieviel Marktanteil hat Siemens durch die TIA Misere bisher in den Bereichen SPS, HMI, SCADA in den letzten Jahren verloren? Was meint Ihr, gibts irgendwo offizielle Zahlen?
Gruss


----------



## MasterOhh (19 Februar 2016)

Ich glaube nicht das Siemens wegen TIA irgendwas verloren hat. Wenn deren Marktanteile zurück gehen, dann (wie in den letzten Jahren auch) nur weil andere Hersteller schneller wachsen können.
Frag doch mal hier rum, wer von den Forums-Mitgliedern wegen TIA von Siemens weg ist. Ich wäre überrascht wenn sich da auch nur einer findet. 

PS
Ich habe gerade beim Stöbern in Google ein Interview mit Hans Beckhoff gefunden in dem er das TIA von Siemens lobt. Der gute Mann wird schon wissen warum


----------



## ducati (19 Februar 2016)

Hab im letzten Jahr mit einigen Maschinenbauern geredet, die zu Brckhoff gewechselt sind. TIA war sicherlich nicht der alleinige Grund, aber auf jeden Fall ein Teil der Entscheidung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab im letzten Jahr mit einigen Maschinenbauern geredet, die zu Brckhoff gewechselt sind. TIA war sicherlich nicht der alleinige Grund, aber auf jeden Fall ein Teil der Entscheidung.



Bei mir ist im letzten Jahr ein Kollege zu Beckhoff gewechselt, jetzt
macht er demnächst ein Projekt für uns, aber mit Siemens


----------



## JaJa (19 Februar 2016)

Warum arbeitet ihr alle mit TIA ? 
Haben wir hier keine Entscheidungsträger ? Niemand hier in einer Führungsposition ?

Techniker, Meister, Ing., Master und keiner darf bestimmen ? Das ist traurig aber weinen wie die Großen das können wir


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Warum arbeitet ihr alle mit TIA ?
> Haben wir hier keine Entscheidungsträger ? Niemand hier in einer Führungsposition ?
> 
> Techniker, Meister, Ing., Master und keiner darf bestimmen ? Das ist traurig aber weinen wie die Großen das können wir



Das bestimmen hat Siemens für alle User übernommen, Classic Panel's sind 
abgekündigt und die neuen können nur mit TIA programmiert werden.  

Ein Wechsel zu einen neuen Anbieter macht man nicht einfach so, wenn über
Jahrzehnte Siemens verbaut wurde. Das ist jedem Endscheidungsträger klar.


----------



## ducati (19 Februar 2016)

Entscheidungstraeger hin oder her, es geht halt leider nicht immer danach, was technisch sinnvoll ist. Da reden zu viele andere Leute mit.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Februar 2016)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Siemens wegen TIA irgendwas verloren hat. Wenn deren Marktanteile zurück gehen, dann (wie in den letzten Jahren auch) nur weil andere Hersteller schneller wachsen können.


Schneller wachsen läuft aber so nicht - es werden keine neuen Marktanteile generiert.
Das Geschäft hat hier schon durchaus etwas mit Verdrängung zu tun. Wenn also z.B. der Beckhoff wächst dann kann es nur auf Kosten eines der anderen sein ...



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Frag doch mal hier rum, wer von den Forums-Mitgliedern wegen TIA von Siemens weg ist. Ich wäre überrascht wenn sich da auch nur einer findet.


Bei uns vollzieht sich dieser Wechsel zur Zeit - vielleicht nicht hauptsächlich wegen TIA aber auch ... Bei der Visu war TIA für uns zumindestens ein Grund gewesen, zu Inosoft zu gehen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Zombie (19 Februar 2016)

Bei uns entscheidet meistens einfach der Preis, die neuen Panels sind hin und wieder billiger. Und der Dreck mit "Die Steuerung kann kein AWL... kann kein SCL" umgehen wir notgedrungen mit 300/400er CPUs.


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Februar 2016)

Hallo Larry,


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Bei der Visu war TIA für uns zumindestens ein Grund gewesen, zu Inosoft zu gehen ...


Inosoft, also VisiWin? Ich habe VisiWin mal aus der 2. Reihe kennengelernt und war nicht so begeistert davon. Speziell die Vorgehensweise für die Einbindung von SPS-Variablen fand ich sehr restriktiv, mir hatte da ZenOn auch in anderen Dingen deutlich besser gefallen.


----------



## Ralle (19 Februar 2016)

Ich glaube, dass Siemens über kurz oder lang nicht mehr Marktführer sein wird, wenn sie nicht endlich auch einmal ein wenig dazulernen und kundenorientierter arbeiten.
TIA ist nicht besonders gut gelungen, das wissen die, die damit arbeiten sehr gut. Das heißt ja nicht, dass es völlig unbrauchbar ist. Was aber viel schlimmer ist: In meinen Augen zerstört Siemens das Vertrauen vieler seiner altgedienten Nutzer, die jahrzehntelang zu Siemens gestanden, Siemens auch verteidigt haben. Alte halbwegs versierte Programmiersäcke, zu denen ich mich auch zähle, die sich Wissen und Können oft mühsam erworben haben, werden einfach mal so, aus Lust und Laune in den A... getreten. Man schafft einfach Tatsachen, man schafft eine völlig neue Programmierumgebung, krempelt Alles um, völlig sinnlos, nur an wenigen Stellen gibt es wirkliche Verbesserungen schlimmer, es gibt sogar Verschlechterungen (Optimierte DB, AWL langsam, AWL nicht mehr umschaltbar in KOP/FUP, endlos viele Fehler im TIA, unergonomische Bedienung von TIA) Natürlich setzen viele meiner Kunden noch und weiterhin Siemens ein und ich programmiere das auch, aber wo es geht, versucht man sich davon zu lösen. Und nicht vergessen, Siemens ist sowas von stur, uneinsichtig, unflexibel, ich finde kaum Worte für so ein Verhalten im Umgang mit uns. Langer Tropfen höhlt den Stein und TIA höhlt ihn nun schon lange, sehr lange aus, wie lange geht so etwas gut? Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Hamsi (22 Februar 2016)

> Frag doch mal hier rum, wer von den Forums-Mitgliedern wegen TIA von Siemens weg ist. Ich wäre überrascht wenn sich da auch nur einer findet.



HIER 
Von Siemens zu Beckhoff und glücklich damit.


----------



## MasterOhh (22 Februar 2016)

Hamsi schrieb:


> HIER
> Von Siemens zu Beckhoff und glücklich damit.



Und welchen Anteil hat das TIA an dieser Entscheidung? War es der Hauptgrund oder "nur" einer von vielen?

Das jmd von Siemens zu einem anderen Hersteller wechselt habe ich ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen (wir haben diesen Schritt auch vor 7-8 Jahren getan). Es ging aber darum das Leute jetzt nur (oder hauptsächlich) wegen TIA von Siemens weg sind.


----------



## Hamsi (22 Februar 2016)

Gut das muss ich zugeben TIA war nicht der einzige Grund.

Doch einer der wichtigsten.
Wir haben jahrelang Step7 verwendet und unsere Hardware dadurch natürlich standardisiert.
Sind dann zu TIA gewechselt, erstmal probeweise bei kleineren Anlagen, naja nachdem etwas Zeit vergangen war, ca 1/2 Jahr, haben wir entschieden das wir diesen Weg nicht gehen wollen.
Die Bugs, die Umstellungen und vor allem das Programmabläufe die mit Step7 wunderbar funktionieren plötzlich im TIA anders ablaufen war uns zu viel, 
es wurde ausdiskutiert ob wir wieder "nur" Step7 einsetzten.

Kurz gesagt kamen wir zu dem Entschluss das Siemens wahrscheinlich die Hardware in der nächsten Zeit eher TIA lastig machen wird und daher früher oder später sowieso ein wechsel ansteht.
Deswegen der kalte und schnelle wechsel zu Beckhoff.
War zwar auch eine Gewohnheitssache aber wir sind zufrieden.
(Besonders der Support gefällt mir )


----------



## RobiHerb (22 Februar 2016)

Ich hab auch noch einen Satz 1200 Hardware und Horror TIA V11, kann man mir abkaufen, verwende Codesys 3.5 mit Freude.


----------



## plcSniffer (22 Februar 2016)

Der Druck TIA Portal zu pushen, kam ja wohl hauptsächlich durch Codesys 3.x als komplettes "Engineering Tool". Siemens hatte zwar mit Simatic Classic ein stabiles Produkt auf dem Markt, konnte aber bezüglich Optik nicht an Codesys 3.x heranreichen.


Bei aller gerechtfertigten Kritik an TIA Portal muss man Siemens allerdings zu Gute halten, dass sie mit V13 einen Schritt nach vorne gemacht haben. Mal abwarten ob sich Siemens weiterhin der Kritik annimmt und daraus in V14 die notwenigen Lehren zieht.


----------



## ducati (22 Februar 2016)

plcSniffer schrieb:


> Bei aller gerechtfertigten Kritik an TIA Portal muss man Siemens allerdings zu Gute halten, dass sie mit V13 einen Schritt nach vorne gemacht haben.



Was bitte soll man denen daran zu Gute halten? Das aus einem "Alpha"-Produkt irgendwann ein "Beta"-Produkt wird, ist ja eigentlich selbstverständlich...

Nur für produktive Industrieanwendungen der etwas größeren Art ist es m.M. nach noch lange nicht geeignet. Und viele der von Ralle im Thread #11 angesprochenen Dinge haben sich vermutlich schon so manifestiert, dass sie für immer und ewig so bleiben werden... oder glaubst Du, die schaffen die optimierten DBs wieder ab?

Hat eigentlich jemand ne Idee, wie mein bei den aus Kompatibilitätsgründen in der 1500er enthaltenen CONT_C absolut auf die IDBs zugreift??? Das ist einfach ein Witz.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (22 Februar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> In meinen Augen zerstört Siemens das Vertrauen vieler seiner altgedienten Nutzer, die jahrzehntelang zu Siemens gestanden, Siemens auch verteidigt haben. Alte halbwegs versierte Programmiersäcke, zu denen ich mich auch zähle, die sich Wissen und Können oft mühsam erworben haben, werden einfach mal so, aus Lust und Laune in den A... getreten. Man schafft einfach Tatsachen, man schafft eine völlig neue Programmierumgebung, krempelt Alles um, völlig sinnlos, nur an wenigen Stellen gibt es wirkliche Verbesserungen schlimmer, es gibt sogar Verschlechterungen (Optimierte DB, AWL langsam, AWL nicht mehr umschaltbar in KOP/FUP, endlos viele Fehler im TIA, unergonomische Bedienung von TIA)



Das sehe ich auch als größten Kritikpunkt!!!

Bei ner Engineeringumgebung für Industriesteuerungen muss ich immer genau wissen was passiert... Man muss jeden Klick zu 100% verstehen... Für Step7 hat man sich das über Jahre erarbeitet, beim TIA ändert sich sogar von Version zu Version vieles... Damit kann man nen par UND ODER zusammenklicken und nen Merker in die Visu ziehen... aber für ne große Anlage m.M. nach nicht zu gebrauchen...

soooo seh ich das


----------



## postman78 (22 Februar 2016)

Ich sehe das so: Vieles, was Siemens gerade auf den Markt wirft ist zwar durchaus sehr innovativ, aber einfach nicht ausgereift.

So hatte ich letztes Jahr mein persönliches 3RT20 "2. Generation" Gate (->3RT203x lässt sich nicht mit ET200S F-DO ansteuern) :twisted:. Und bei ET200SP / S7-1500 finde ich immer wieder Kritikpunkte in der praktischen Projektierung.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die dauerhaft die Kritik der Kunden wegignorieren können. Wenn Die nicht bei einigen Industriebranchen wie "Automobil" so eine Riesen Lobbyarbeit betreiben würden, wäre der Marktanteil sicherlich schon eingebrochen!


----------



## plcSniffer (22 Februar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Was bitte soll man denen daran zu Gute halten? Das aus einem "Alpha"-Produkt irgendwann ein "Beta"-Produkt wird, ist ja eigentlich selbstverständlich...
> 
> Nur für produktive Industrieanwendungen der etwas größeren Art ist es m.M. nach noch lange nicht geeignet. Und viele der von Ralle im Thread #11 angesprochenen Dinge haben sich vermutlich schon so manifestiert, dass sie für immer und ewig so bleiben werden... oder glaubst Du, die schaffen die optimierten DBs wieder ab?



 Ich denke eher nicht. Dieser Schritt hätte schon früher geschehen müssen. Ob man sich jetzt hinstellt und sagt, Entschuldigung da haben wir eine falsche Richtung eingeschlagen. Das bezweifele ich... 

 Sicher unfertige Software sollte auch ohne Kundengängelung gefixt werden, dafür bezahlen wir alle auch ordentlich, aber draufschlagen bringt ja jetzt auch nicht viel...


----------



## RONIN (22 Februar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand ne Idee, wie mein bei den aus Kompatibilitätsgründen in der 1500er enthaltenen CONT_C absolut auf die IDBs zugreift??? Das ist einfach ein Witz.


Bei den meisten Klassik-Bausteinen die ich weiterverwenden will (CONT_C ist ein Beispiel), bin ich dazu übergegangen, diese auf der 300 einfach zu "öffnen" und dann das Dingens zu migrieren.
Sobald man da irgendeine Änderung gemacht hat kommt TIA nicht mehr auf die Idee den Baustein gegen seinen eigenen Blödsinn zu ersetzen.

Gründe dafür gibt's ein paar...

Beim CONT_C war das vor allem weil man diesen zeitweise, wegen dem Desaster von KnowHow-Schutz, nicht im Simulator laufen lassen konnte. 
Wegen SOWAS.... 

Bei den Classic-Bausteinen weiß man wenigsten noch dass die überhaupt funktionieren.


----------



## ducati (23 Februar 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Klassik-Bausteinen die ich weiterverwenden will (CONT_C ist ein Beispiel), bin ich dazu übergegangen, diese auf der 300 einfach zu "öffnen" und dann das Dingens zu migrieren.
> Sobald man da irgendeine Änderung gemacht hat kommt TIA nicht mehr auf die Idee den Baustein gegen seinen eigenen Blödsinn zu ersetzen.
> 
> Gründe dafür gibt's ein paar...
> ...



OK, das geht???

werd ich mir mal überlegen... Wobei es aber nicht sehr sauber ist, in den 1500ern jetzt auf einmal noch einen eigenen/selbstmigrierten FB41 zu haben... aber mal sehen, vielleicht kann man das irgendwie dokumentieren.

Gruß.


----------



## RONIN (23 Februar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> OK, das geht???


Klar, man migriert halt das AWL-Kompilat aus dem 300er-Siemens SCL-Code. Ablauffähig ist das auf der 1500er allemal.
Man hat dann halt einen CONT_C der keine "Optimierungs"-Spielchen hat und eben im bösen AWL ist.

Dafür läuft er im Simulator und funktioniert sonst halt auch.
Ürsprünglich hatte ich diesen nur als "Simulator-CONT_C" verwendet. Also beim Simulieren ausgetauscht und dann zurückgetauscht.
Irgendwann hab ich ihn dann einfach drin gelassen.

Wie gesagt... 
Solange sich der neue TIA-Baustein richtig verhält (nicht so wie FB_DRUM), sich simulieren lässt (nicht so wie CONT_C früher) und man nicht unbedingt einen "nicht optimierten" IDB braucht, habe ich auch keinen Grund den Baustein aus der 300 zu migrieren...

Bei CONT_C hat sich das Simulatorverhalten ja meines Wissen geändert, aber wie ist das bei anderen Siemens-KnowHow-Schutz-Bausteinen.
Lassen sich die ebenfalls immer nocht nicht simulieren?


----------



## ducati (23 Februar 2016)

Der CONT_C in der 1500er legt zwingend nen optimierten IDB an. In unseren alten zu migrierenden 300er Programmen wird aber auf den IDB gepointert, also absolut zugegriffen. Das geht nun leider in der 1500er nicht. Deshalb überleg ich grad, was ich mache. Das ganze ist aber nicht nur für eine Anlage sondern betrifft unsere "Firmen-Standard-Bibliothek"...
Den Simulator der 1500er hab ich mir noch garnicht angeschaut...
Gruß


----------



## RONIN (23 Februar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Der CONT_C in der 1500er legt zwingend nen optimierten IDB an. In unseren alten zu migrierenden 300er Programmen wird aber auf den IDB gepointert, also absolut zugegriffen. Das geht nun leider in der 1500er nicht. Deshalb überleg ich grad, was ich mache. Das ganze ist aber nicht nur für eine Anlage sondern betrifft unsere "Firmen-Standard-Bibliothek"...
> Den Simulator der 1500er hab ich mir noch garnicht angeschaut...
> Gruß


Selbes Problem 

Wir haben auch nur den nackten Regler im OB35 (also nur angelegt mit IDB) und im Hauptprogramm greift dann ein "Wrapper-Baustein",der im Grunde von außen nicht viel anders aussieht als der CONT_C, auf den Regler-IDB (als Nummer übergeben) zu. Der Wrapper-Baustein steckt dann wieder in verschiedensten Multiinstanzen....


----------



## Cliff (23 Februar 2016)

> Warum arbeitet ihr alle mit TIA ?
> Haben wir hier keine Entscheidungsträger ? Niemand hier in einer Führungsposition ?


Bei uns entscheidet leider eine kleine Minderheit die dazu eigentlich noch nicht einmal mit der Programmierung zu tun hat (Maschinenbauer)...


----------



## RogerSchw85 (23 Februar 2016)

Wir haben viele kleine Anlagen, da bietet sich die 1200er an. Mittlerweile haben wir seit einem Jahr auch auf die 1500er umgestellt. Für unsere Anwendungeb läuft das sehr gut.


----------



## ducati (10 März 2016)

Hiobsbotschaft des Tages: Siemens baut in Deutschland mal wieder 2500 Stellen ab...

Jetzt gibt zwar kaum Infos, welche Divisionen das betrifft, aber zu denken gibt das schon...

Vermutlich hat die TIA Misere sicherlich auch nen Anteil daran?

Kennt jemand eigentlich die aktuelle Marktanteile von Siemens im Steuerungs-/SPS Bereich, bzw. aktuelle Verkaufszahle aufgeschlüsselt nach 300/400/1200/1500 ?

Gruß


----------



## MasterOhh (10 März 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Hiobsbotschaft des Tages: Siemens baut in Deutschland mal wieder 2500 Stellen ab...
> 
> Jetzt gibt zwar kaum Infos, welche Divisionen das betrifft, aber zu denken gibt das schon...
> 
> ...



Soweit man das aus den Nachrichten entnehmen kann, betrifft das die Produktion von elektrischen Großantrieben. Da sollen wohl wegen diversen aktuellen Krisen im Öl-/und Gassektor (Preisverfall) die Aufträge weggebrochen sein.
Hat also nicht im geringsten etwas mit TIA zu tun.


----------



## mnuesser (10 März 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Hiobsbotschaft des Tages: Siemens baut in Deutschland mal wieder 2500 Stellen ab...
> 
> Jetzt gibt zwar kaum Infos, welche Divisionen das betrifft, aber zu denken gibt das schon...
> 
> ...



2000 Stellen in Deutschland, davon 1800 in Bayern, 2500 Weltweit...

http://www.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft/...t-in-deutschland-2000-jobs-44872124.bild.html


----------



## TobiasA (13 März 2016)

Der Abbau betrifft hauptsächlich die Antriebstechnik.


----------



## zako (13 März 2016)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Der Abbau betrifft hauptsächlich die Antriebstechnik.


... genauer gesagt für die Großantriebe (z.B. Mittelspannungen etc) - siehe Beitrag von MasterOhh
Wenn da durch den Ölpreisverfall einige Projekte fehlen, sind das bei Großanlagen gleich einige Millionen.

Im Industrieumfeld ist SIEMENS mit der Antriebstechnik ganz gut unterwegs.


----------

